# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Sub base material - Lilydale Toppings?

## RJC

Hi All, 
I am preparing a site for paving at home 3.8x3.2m, have excavated down around 100-120mm to hard clay.  Previously the area was covered in lilydale toppings. 
I have piled up all the previous lilydale toppings and am wondering what people think about reusing the toppings and compacting it as a sub base prior to sand for concrete pavers? 
Has anyone done this before?  Looks like it would compact pretty well, from what I can see it is essentially a mix of crushed limestone, sand, gravel etc. Any advice appreciated.

----------


## willy72

the lilydale will work fine as lonas it is not contaminated with the clay. Im sure the reason you don't see people using it is it is twice the cost of crushed rock, essentially it is the same product.

----------

